# xflock question



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone know the size of xflock that will fit the afaw surf and afaw beach?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im pretty sure that you could use 25mm on both. I am 99% sure that I put 25mm on the Last beach that I built. Juste put a caliper on the but and see what they measure. You want to use the smallest possible size, so there is less chance of the heat shrink moving around after it is shrunk.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Im pretty sure that you could use 25mm on both. I am 99% sure that I put 25mm on the Last beach that I built. Juste put a caliper on the but and see what they measure. You want to use the smallest possible size, so there is less chance of the heat shrink moving around after it is shrunk.


thanks alot


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you go to www.acidrod.com they have a Image that shows before and after shrinking. I copied and Printed it and keep it handy


----------

